# WMA's in Augusta area



## mallard1328 (Nov 12, 2013)

Are there any wma's around Augusta that dont require a boat and are easy to access with only waders? And does anyone have advice for the places?


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 12, 2013)

I will give you the same advice i gave the guy lookng for public land to hunt in N. Ga. Go to www.gohuntgeorgia.com and find the list of WMA's. It will show you which WMA's are in your area. Click on the indidual WMA's and look at the aerial photo maps they provide for you there. Find the ones with water and go put in a little leg work. Remember to read the regs for the individual WMA's as some of them have special regs for waterfowl. Not many people are going to give up thier public duck hunting spots and especially in GA but if you are willing to put in the time the way i am telling you will help you get a good start. Good luck.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 12, 2013)

Allot of spots on the hill you can hunt with waders


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 12, 2013)

Drop me a pm or call.... 706 910 3475.... I might can help you out


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 12, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I will give you the same advice i gave the guy lookng for public land to hunt in N. Ga. Go to www.gohuntgeorgia.com and find the list of WMA's. It will show you which WMA's are in your area. Click on the indidual WMA's and look at the aerial photo maps they provide for you there. Find the ones with water and go put in a little leg work. Remember to read the regs for the individual WMA's as some of them have special regs for waterfowl. Not many people are going to give up thier public duck hunting spots and especially in GA but if you are willing to put in the time the way i am telling you will help you get a good start. Good luck.



very true and will not hurt you one bit and I have found a ton of places you can walk into doing this very thing and I can drive a ford focus around a lot of the roads with very little trouble. so they are not all that hard to get to but you will have to put in the boot time.



thompsonsz71 said:


> Drop me a pm or call.... 706 910 3475.... I might can help you out



and if you hunt with this guy^^^ I most likely will be with you and if for some reason we don't see birds we will still have a good time.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 12, 2013)

Haha good point ben


----------



## sasmojoe (Nov 13, 2013)

I know some of these guys on this forum come across as the Duck God,  and can't give you a straight answer.
Phinzy Swamp has ducks , McDuffie Fishing Lakes have hunts, as well as Clarks hill lake. On Clarks hill drive your car out to Bussey Point and  you can walk to lake, this area usually holds some ducks. Yuchi WMA has several beaver ponds that hold ducks, as well as Di-Lane plantation wma.
Tuckahoe WMA in Screven county has several lakes that you can walk to that hold some ducks. Ga. ain't Arkansas or Mississippi, so don't get your hopes up too high.


----------



## Sling Blade (Nov 13, 2013)

Phinzy Swamp my friend, roughly 80% is accessible by waders only. I kill wood ducks, teal, and grey ducks regularly throughout the year.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 13, 2013)

You might get to know a soldier and go as a guest on Fort Gordon.  The place is full of ducks.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 13, 2013)

sasmojoe said:


> I know some of these guys on this forum come across as the Duck God,  and can't give you a straight answer.
> Phinzy Swamp has ducks , McDuffie Fishing Lakes have hunts, as well as Clarks hill lake. On Clarks hill drive your car out to Bussey Point and  you can walk to lake, this area usually holds some ducks. Yuchi WMA has several beaver ponds that hold ducks, as well as Di-Lane plantation wma.
> Tuckahoe WMA in Screven county has several lakes that you can walk to that hold some ducks. Ga. ain't Arkansas or Mississippi, so don't get your hopes up too high.



not to be rude but yes phinzy has ducks McDuffie PFA has geese  I see them all the time when I take the dog to train out there have yet to see but one duck. and every inch of clarks hill is legal to hunt unless the Corp of engineers says you cant (at least 100yrds from a dock or boat ramp). but bussy point is not exactly legal to hunt from shore because of the primitive weapons hunts they have,I have a buddy that I graduated HS with that works for the corp of engineers wildlife management dept and have asked him what exactly the laws are and according to him you have to be in floating in water as in a boat. next is yuchi Wma if you have not been there in a while it might not be the best year they clear cut everything around the beaver ponds on Ebenezer church road and the one on river road is a crap shoot in the first place I work at  Vogtle. I check those places out as much as I can.  Tuckahoe might be good never hunted there but have deer hunted and squirrel hunted there, there are also gators everywhere. and di lane cant say anything other than they have a lot of doves. again not being rude but trying to help a fellow out and contact one of the "duck gods" none of us may be very old other than killer but we have put the time and effort in to learn the regulations and how to scout for areas and 99% of the time it requires putting boots on the ground and finding birds. andseems you missed a few places like Fishing creek WMA (impoundment ponds with the help of DU) and broad river WMA all with in an hour drive of Augusta.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 13, 2013)

killer elite said:


> You might get to know a soldier and go as a guest on Fort Gordon.  The place is full of ducks.



have tried that route for the last couple of years unless you get drawn for a deer hunting permit you are pretty much out when it comes to hunting.


----------



## GACarpMAN (Nov 14, 2013)

krazybronco2 said:


> have tried that route for the last couple of years unless you get drawn for a deer hunting permit you are pretty much out when it comes to hunting.



I put in this year just for the duck hunting out there and got drawn. Tell Dustin to get in touch with me and we'll head out there and see what happens.

Makes it easy for me to hunt before work with already being on base.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 14, 2013)

GACarpMAN said:


> I put in this year just for the duck hunting out there and got drawn. Tell Dustin to get in touch with me and we'll head out there and see what happens.
> 
> Makes it easy for me to hunt before work with already being on base.



Sounds like a plan Chris!


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 14, 2013)

sasmojoe said:


> I know some of these guys on this forum come across as the Duck God,  and can't give you a straight answer.
> Phinzy Swamp has ducks , McDuffie Fishing Lakes have hunts, as well as Clarks hill lake. On Clarks hill drive your car out to Bussey Point and  you can walk to lake, this area usually holds some ducks. Yuchi WMA has several beaver ponds that hold ducks, as well as Di-Lane plantation wma.
> Tuckahoe WMA in Screven county has several lakes that you can walk to that hold some ducks. Ga. ain't Arkansas or Mississippi, so don't get your hopes up too high.



I am offended by this


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Nov 14, 2013)

krazybronco2 said:


> not to be rude but yes phinzy has ducks McDuffie PFA has geese  I see them all the time when I take the dog to train out there have yet to see but one duck. and every inch of clarks hill is legal to hunt unless the Corp of engineers says you cant (at least 100yrds from a dock or boat ramp). but bussy point is not exactly legal to hunt from shore because of the primitive weapons hunts they have,I have a buddy that I graduated HS with that works for the corp of engineers wildlife management dept and have asked him what exactly the laws are and according to him you have to be in floating in water as in a boat. next is yuchi Wma if you have not been there in a while it might not be the best year they clear cut everything around the beaver ponds on Ebenezer church road and the one on river road is a crap shoot in the first place I work at  Vogtle. I check those places out as much as I can.  Tuckahoe might be good never hunted there but have deer hunted and squirrel hunted there, there are also gators everywhere. and di lane cant say anything other than they have a lot of doves. again not being rude but trying to help a fellow out and contact one of the "duck gods" none of us may be very old other than killer but we have put the time and effort in to learn the regulations and how to scout for areas and 99% of the time it requires putting boots on the ground and finding birds. andseems you missed a few places like Fishing creek WMA (impoundment ponds with the help of DU) and broad river WMA all with in an hour drive of Augusta.



There is no 100 yard rule from docks or ramps on Clarks Hill. There have been tons of ducks killed within a 100 yards of a boat ramp. Also you do not have to hunt from a boat, you can hunt anywhere along the shoreline line as long as it is not a State Park.


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 14, 2013)

This thread should've ended with post #2. He covered everything. Lots of people shooting themselves in the foot, or just don't care about the others who have scouted and worked hard for the places they hunt.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't look towards fishing creek unless you plan on rabbit hunting, the ponds are over-grown dry wastelands and pay close attention to bussey point advice, it holds ducks year round


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 14, 2013)

GACarpMAN said:


> I put in this year just for the duck hunting out there and got drawn. Tell Dustin to get in touch with me and we'll head out there and see what happens.
> 
> Makes it easy for me to hunt before work with already being on base.



Unless you're bow hunting for ducks, or taking your shotgun home after you're done, then hunting on post and then going straight to work on post can get you in a lot of trouble, may even land you in jail.  Might want to re-read FG reg 420-5  & 210-13.


----------



## GACarpMAN (Nov 14, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> Unless you're bow hunting for ducks, or taking your shotgun home after you're done, then hunting on post and then going straight to work on post can get you in a lot of trouble, may even land you in jail.  Might want to re-read FG reg 420-5  210-13.



Really? I never knew I couldn't just ride around base with my guns anytime I wanted... What have I been doing all these years? Thanks for the tip


----------



## RAYM (Nov 14, 2013)

sasmojoe said:


> I know some of these guys on this forum come across as the Duck God,  and can't give you a straight answer.
> Phinzy Swamp has ducks , McDuffie Fishing Lakes have hunts, as well as Clarks hill lake. On Clarks hill drive your car out to Bussey Point and  you can walk to lake, this area usually holds some ducks. Yuchi WMA has several beaver ponds that hold ducks, as well as Di-Lane plantation wma.
> Tuckahoe WMA in Screven county has several lakes that you can walk to that hold some ducks. Ga. ain't Arkansas or Mississippi, so don't get your hopes up too high.


 if you want a full limit of coots take advice from this Chatty Cathy


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 15, 2013)

GACarpMAN said:


> Really? I never knew I couldn't just ride around base with my guns anytime I wanted... What have I been doing all these years? Thanks for the tip



Haha! Who would've thunk it?


----------



## jay sullivent (Nov 15, 2013)

Just to clarify
You can duck hunt anywhere on clarks hill lake if you are within the high water mark and are the legal distance from roads houses ect. Including state parks and things. If you are within the high water mark you are not actually in the state park.you don't have to be in a boat you just have to be within the high water mark. Its stays in the same place when water is down so you usually don't have to be in the water cause lake is usually low


----------



## bander_TC50 (Nov 15, 2013)

jay sullivent said:


> Just to clarify
> You can duck hunt anywhere on clarks hill lake if you are within the high water mark and are the legal distance from roads houses ect. Including state parks and things. If you are within the high water mark you are not actually in the state park.you don't have to be in a boat you just have to be within the high water mark. Its stays in the same place when water is down so you usually don't have to be in the water cause lake is usually low



Would like to see this in writing I know a couple of boys who got ticketed for doing what you discribe. Might help someone out of a bind if you would post a reg that adresses this


----------



## jay sullivent (Nov 15, 2013)

Go to the information center on the caolina side of the clarks hill dam. Talk to the colonel. There are no regs that address this. That's the whole thing about it. Show me some regs that say certaian parts of the lake are closed for hunting. Not land around the lake but the lake itself. There are none.


----------



## jay sullivent (Nov 15, 2013)

bander_TC50 said:


> Would like to see this in writing I know a couple of boys who got ticketed for doing what you discribe. Might help someone out of a bind if you would post a reg that adresses this



What exactly were they ticketed for?


----------



## bander_TC50 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hunting within the "boundary" of the points west army resort.


----------



## jay sullivent (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't know about that. That's not clarks hill lake. their boundary may extend out into the lake. That sounds like a federal charge


----------



## bander_TC50 (Nov 15, 2013)

That is on Clark's hill lake


----------



## jay sullivent (Nov 15, 2013)

Wait I see now.  That is clarks hill lake.
I would research the boundaries
I never knew that was the name of that place


----------



## bander_TC50 (Nov 15, 2013)

The boundary does extend out into the lake just like state park boundaries do I do know if your hunting from a boat and its floating your good but I would assume if your hunting around an open campground your chances of getting a ticket are probably prity good. But I don't know for sure it's why I asked for the reg


----------



## jay sullivent (Nov 15, 2013)

I just called the info center and talked to ranger allen dean and he says they ask hunters to keep a reasonable distance from recreation areas just as a courtesy.kinda sounds like you could get in trouble for hunting near certaisn places. Now I'm curious. I drove up there and talked to a guy to clarify this and now this other guy is kinda contradicting what the first one said.
I would like to see the actual law in writing now myself


----------



## jay sullivent (Nov 15, 2013)

The spot I wad going to sat is pretty close to a rec area


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Nov 15, 2013)

jay sullivent said:


> I just called the info center and talked to ranger allen dean and he says they ask hunters to keep a reasonable distance from recreation areas just as a courtesy.kinda sounds like you could get in trouble for hunting near certaisn places. Now I'm curious. I drove up there and talked to a guy to clarify this and now this other guy is kinda contradicting what the first one said.
> I would like to see the actual law in writing now myself



Go by the COE office and look at the boundary maps they have. High water mark is the general guide but there are some areas where the boundary extends into the water. Mistletoe State Park is one area. The park boundary even covers the water in the coves in the back of Cliett Creek.


----------

